# My Latest



## MikeBcos (Dec 15, 2008)

I mentioned this on another thread and as instructed by Terri here is my latest, a Ihagee 6x9 Plate Camera with Zeiss 105mm lens. The camera is in excellent condition, the add-on range-finder works perfectly and the lens is crystal clear. The only problem is it did not come with any film holders, I thought it had one but I was mistaken. It does have the focusing back but I am now on the hunt for some holders.


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome find!  I never saw a ihagee plate camera before.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks awesome! Grats!


----------



## walter23 (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool.  The rangefinder is an interesting addition.

Keep an eye out for a rollfilm back for this.  They come up occasionally on feebay.


----------



## compur (Dec 16, 2008)

A very pretty camera.


----------



## IanG (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice camera unusual to see a range-finder. 

If you search 6.5x9 in the Photography section on ebay specify Internationa search you'll find plenty, but 99% will be in Europe.  Try ebay.de  login details are identical for all ebays, they use the same profile.

There are probably variations in the fit, so you need to see what type you need, I'm more familiar with the larger cousins 9x12's where there are quite a few variations and they aren't compatible. Roll film backs were made by Rollex and Rada

Some of the Ihagee's had interchangeable lenses, they usedthe same bayonet mout as the companies Exacta's.

Ian


----------



## MikeBcos (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! I have international searches for both Ihagee and Jhagee set up to email me daily on Fleabay, film holders for the 9x12 are pretty common but I haven't seen any for the 6x9 yet.

I didn't know about roll film backs, if I could find one of those I'll grab it too, at least I can buy and have roll film processed locally.

Quick question, I believe 6x9 sheet film is the same as 2 1/2 x 3 1/2, am I correct?


----------

